# Honda27,s customs



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

HERE A 1939 CHEVY COACH BODY IS FROM RESIN DUDE BODYS




:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice work
:thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Put some numbers on it and you got and old school racer! I like it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, what RZ said...needs some numbers and a sponsor and you got a winner...RM


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice Honda! You won`t lose that one in a crowd! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*ok hows this*

has decals 





this look better.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> has decals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH Better D :thumbsup:
hope U had a Great Xmas :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good honda!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Honda this is a real neat DIRT RACER MAN!!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Cool dirt car Honda


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

We just need some dirt.......


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

RjAFX said:


> We just need some dirt.......


----------

